# It's Raining



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

What a laugh....blaming the rain for accidents 


Dry Cairo didn't know how to handle a little rain - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> What a laugh....blaming the rain for accidents
> 
> 
> Dry Cairo didn't know how to handle a little rain - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


The next best excuse after other drivers


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Bold tyres, oily road plus water, driving too close. Bang!!!


----------

